# Cerm Appendix Tricks



## ccryalphabetsoup (Aug 6, 2011)

been working through H2O-Res 6min sol'n...curious if anyone has been successful in finding obscure appendices in the cerm which greatly simplify some problems e.g. - Hazen/Williams and Mannings nomographs

figured i'd toss it out there


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 8, 2011)

ccryalphabetsoup said:


> been working through H2O-Res 6min sol'n...curious if anyone has been successful in finding obscure appendices in the cerm which greatly simplify some problems e.g. - Hazen/Williams and Mannings nomographs
> figured i'd toss it out there


While reading/working-through chapters 17, 18, and 19 of the CERM example and practice problems you get a lot of experience using the Appendices you're after.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 8, 2011)

ccryalphabetsoup said:


> been working through H2O-Res 6min sol'n...curious if anyone has been successful in finding obscure appendices in the cerm which greatly simplify some problems e.g. - Hazen/Williams and Mannings nomographs
> figured i'd toss it out there



I'm not really sure what you mean by 'Appendix Tricks' or 'Obscure Appendices'. Can you explain?


----------



## 3point5 (Aug 8, 2011)

IMO, the ONLY trick you need to know about the CERM is that there is a section called "appendices" towards the back, starts on page A-1 and ends on page A-155 (in my 11th edition) and you should know/memorize/tab/have a working knowledge of each one of those charts…pretty simple!!


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree in H20 AM and PM a lot of Apend. Required and each time they are different from friction factor, Reynold no, pipe dia and areas, C and n values, graphs of n, D etc . You need to be familiar where to get them.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 12, 2011)

My suggestion if you to familiarize do lot of prob in H20 res in AM and PM and learn how to apply them. Good luck.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 12, 2011)

Practice and doing problems will get you to know them appedices, those tables are very specific on where to be applied.


----------



## markS (Oct 18, 2011)

Practise previous exam questions. Do as many problems as you can. so much that your finers get trained on the calculator for different types of problems.


----------

